# 2015 Mercury 250 Pro Xs 8500.00 166 hrs



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Very clean 25in or I can make it a 20 in just serviced and removed for v8 300hp engine and tank rigging available.


----------



## Jmandel1218 (Nov 6, 2018)

Interested if its a 20in mid section. Price for rigging and tank? thanks


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

sold


----------

